# Using a DEHUMIDIFIER for drying buds:



## rhcp4life (Apr 19, 2010)

so i have a large dehumidifier and i would like to hang my buds in my closet with the dehumidifier, seems logical...

has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 19, 2010)

I use one, but I live in a very humid area. If you don't have high humidity where you live, then you'll be fine with just an oscillating fan moving the air around in the room (not blowing right on them). You don't want to dry too fast.


----------



## Puna Bud (Apr 19, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> so i have a large dehumidifier and i would like to hang my buds in my closet with the dehumidifier, seems logical...
> 
> has anyone ever tried this?


only bust out the dehumidifier if enviornment is wet. Otherwise don't use it. *YOU* very well could end up with buds that turn to *DUST*, and that's what will happen if you use a dehumidifier when it's *not necessary*!


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 19, 2010)

what should the humidity be when drying bud? as of now in my grow room, the RH is at 60/55% (im trying to get it down in the 40's)

they are in flowering on day 50.. 12/12 from seed


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 19, 2010)

also its digital, so i can set it to different settings stepping by 5

and a high/ low fan speed with a timer.. 
lol its like the king shit of all humidifiers


----------



## Phncke (Apr 19, 2010)

I've used one many times and it works well. I'm not in a humid area but my old house used to be a sweltering jungle because of the lush I had going. I used mine in a 12x12 room. It would take only about 2 days to be completely dry. I was drying about 2.5 lbs at a time. 

So in short, yes it works. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 19, 2010)

the drying and curing process is very important to the final smoke taste and buzz of the pot. as long as you can bring dry air in and take the moist air out you shouldnt need a dehumidifyer. pot that has been dried out right next to a dehumidy. taste like ass and burns your throat. if you wanna get weight out the door asap and dont care about the "consumer" do it up, but if you want some nice bud that taste from the heavens let it dry naturally and look up how to cure it too.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 19, 2010)

all good comments, one more thing to check is dehumidifiers create alot of heat..ya have to keep the heat under control as high heat degrades the thc, i think you don't want to be over 78.


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 20, 2010)

12/12 from seed 51 days


----------



## Heads Up (Apr 21, 2010)

I too live in a very humid part of terra firma and use a dehumidifier to dry my bud depending on the time of year. I like to try to keep the humidity in the fifty to fifty-five percent range. With a fan moving the air around that should be low enough to keep mold at bay and high enough to allow the bud to dry slowly but not at a snails pace. I like to dry mine for five or six days, by then it feels crispy on the outside. I jar it and then take it out the next day to feel the bud. If it feels real moist again, I put the bud in a brown paper bag overnight, check the progress in the morning and if it feels dry enough again, back into the jars, if it still feels moist, back in the bag for another twelve hours. Drying and curing are essential for a nice tasty smoke. Weed takes some time for all of the thc to become psychoactive which is also part of the reason a good dry/cure is so important.


----------



## xstreamal (Oct 21, 2019)

I dry with a dehumidifier for the first few days. I also have a fan on low. After about a week I clean the buds and put them in 1/2 gallon mason jars with a Boveda 62% pack in the jar. Burp them daily for a week or 2 and you are good to go.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 21, 2019)

The industry and site dont understand how to dry naturally, just look at the responses please....!!!

The stickies on this section suck bigtime - why would we end up in such a ridiculous state. 






bud nugbong said:


> the drying and curing process is very important to the final smoke taste and buzz of the pot. as long as you can bring dry air in and take the moist air out you shouldnt need a dehumidifyer. pot that has been dried out right next to a dehumidy. taste like ass and burns your throat. if you wanna get weight out the door asap and dont care about the "consumer" do it up, but if you want some nice bud that taste from the heavens let it dry naturally and look up how to cure it too.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 21, 2019)

xstreamal said:


> I dry with a dehumidifier for the first few days. I also have a fan on low. After about a week I clean the buds and put them in 1/2 gallon mason jars with a Boveda 62% pack in the jar. Burp them daily for a week or 2 and you are good to go.


God replying to an old mod when i should have just said your jarring way too early and need nothing more than light air exchange for the first two weeks.

My bud barely smokes after a week let alone has its taste and aroma so its nay ready to jar yet.

Why not learn to get it to the final product by just drying alone, no body needs to cure and only when you can produce good dried ready to go dried product are you then ready to learn the cure


----------



## Theghosty (Oct 30, 2020)

Kingrow1 said:


> God replying to an old mod when i should have just said your jarring way too early and need nothing more than light air exchange for the first two weeks.
> 
> My bud barely smokes after a week let alone has its taste and aroma so its nay ready to jar yet.
> 
> Why not learn to get it to the final product by just drying alone, no body needs to cure and only when you can produce good dried ready to go dried product are you then ready to learn the cure


I'm reviving this because it deserves a mic drop..


----------



## dondizzurp (Sep 12, 2021)

What if I'm drying in a grow tent? Wouldn't the small room cause the moisture from the flower to increase the relative humidity? 

I have two small stationary fans to circulate air (one at the bottom, one at the top) and I have an inline exhaust fan with a carbon filter. 

Should I still avoid a dehumidifier?


----------



## That70sDude (Dec 28, 2021)

When i just dried in my grow tent I had to bring it upstairs cuz it was just getting winter and I wanted to keep the cool temperature and I had not dehumidifiers but humidifiers in the grow tent to keep the humidity up 55 to 60 and let the moisture come out of the buds with the air circulation. If you let your humidity drop below 45 50% even without a dehumidifier, you are drying to fast.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 28, 2021)

Due to the climate in my area, I had to use a humidifier for an optimal cure. If it was more humid here, I would use a dehumidifier though. Its all about the conditions you are drying in and getting as close as possible to the sweet spot of 65/60


----------

